# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Reef de 353 litros - Roberto pacheco

## Roberto Pacheco

*Data de Montagem:*  06/05/2004
*Aquario tipo cubo:*  76,20cmx76,20cmx60,96cm {obrigado Pedro} Por volta de 353 lt
*Sump/refugio:* Oceanic de 80 lt
*Iluminacao:* 1 250w Mogul 12k com 2 actinicas de 65w
*Movimentacao:* 1- bomba MAG 12 {retorno} 1-OR 2500{escumador} 1-Hagen 802 1-Power Sweep
*Escumador:* OR Turbo-Flotor Multi
*Substrato:* 120 lbs (54 kg) de areia Aragonite 
*Rocha Viva:* 80 lbs. (36 kg)
*Aquecimento:* 1 termostato de 300w Titanio Won Brothers
*Peixes:* 1-Centropyge loriculus 1-Amphiprion percula 1-Pseudanthias squampinnis 2-Cryptocentrus cinctus 1-Paracanthurus hepatus 1-Cirrhilabrus rubrimarginatus
*Corais:* 2-Acros 2-Montipora digitata 1-Hydnophora 3-Montipora capricornis 1-Sarcophyton 1-Lobophytum 1-Sinularia 1-Catalaphyllia jardinei 1-Euphyllia ancora 1-Euphyllia paradivisa 1-Xenia 3-Zoanthus 1-Ricordia 6-Rhodactis inchoata
*Invertebrados:* 100-Nassarios 20-Margarita 10-Turbos 1-Lysmata amboinensis 5-hermitas 2-Entacmaea quadricolor
*Parametros:* 
Densidade-1026
Temperatura-82F

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

:SbClinOeil:   :SbClinOeil:   :SbClinOeil:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco



----------


## Bruno Valerio

Simplesmente dos melhores layouts que tenho viste em reef... parece realmente um banco de recife...  :Pracima:

----------


## Ricardo Ventura

Que obra de arte.... as fotos estão um espanto! Muitos parabéns.  :Palmas: 

Já agora, deixo a sugestão de colocares uma foto geral do aquário para termos a noção da totalidade desse magnifico layout.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco



----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Tive que fazer alguns ajustes recentemente. O meu Paracanthurus hepatus tornou-se extremamente aggressivo e matou o meu lindo Cirrhilabrus rubrimarginatus, Centropyge loriculus e o macho Cryptocentrus cinctus, realmente isso e incomum mas se tornou num demonio. Foi muito dificultoso o retirar e partiu uma das colonias de SPS em 5 partes.

----------


## Ricardo Ventura

Bem, embora cada espécie tenha as suas características, para dizer a verdade eu não me lembro de ouvir que um Paracanthurus hepatus fizesse assim tantos estragos de uma só vez. Mas isto é como tudo, quando toca à personalidade e às alterações de humor, tudo pode acontecer. Até mesmo com os peixes!   :JmdFou2:  

De resto o layout está mesmo muito bom. A disposição da rocha viva está óptima e as formas são fantásticas!    :SbOk3:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Excelente aquário.
Quanto ao hepatus, eles às vezes... "passam-se". Um amigo meu tinha um já grandinho num aq. de salgados, introduziu um Chaetodon collare, de tamanho médio-grande e o hepatus, assim que o viu, veio disparado de trás da rocha, de lâmina em riste e abriu-lhe um rasgão a todo o comprimento. O probre do Collare morreu poucos dias depois...

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> para dizer a verdade eu não me lembro de ouvir que um Paracanthurus hepatus fizesse assim tantos estragos de uma só vez


Isso aconteceu atraves dum periodo de dois meses, no inicio nao sabia o que estava acontecendo, comecei a notar que os peixes estavam a ficar um pouco timidos e raramente nadavam como o costumo e nao comiam tao bem como antes, depois comecai a ver feridas nos peixes. Eu de inicio nao queria acreditar que o hepatus estava envolvido embora notasse que dava a corrida aos peixes nunca o viu ferir nenhum deles tambem seria um verdadeiro obstaclo o remover entao nao reagiu a situacao e infelizmente um dos mais lindos peixes que ja tive morreu, nao tinha outro recurso senao remove-lo. Para dizer a verdade tive pensamentos em fazer justica quando o finalmente o apanhei  :Icon Cry:

----------


## João Magano

Olá Roberto,

E que tal umas actualizações   :SbOk3:  , quer do setup, quer novas fotos   :JmdFou: .

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Estou para sair em alguns minutos mas vou tentar adicionar fotos essa noite "se deus quiser".  :Smile:

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Boas, desculpa a pergunta, quantos cm de areia tens no aquário??
Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Para mim este aqua é um dos mais bonitos aqui do ReeFForum parabéns  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  , 5***** mesmo. 
Gosto muito de aquários assim para o quadrado, e adoro o layout com essas ilhas, mesmo tipo banco de recife...lindo!!!   :SbOk2:  

Também fico a espera das fotos actualizadas, visto as que cá estão terem sido postadas precisamente a um ano, estou curioso da "evo".

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> quantos cm de areia tens no aquário??


Tiago tem por volta de 10 cm de altura.

Muito obrigado pelas palavras encorajadoras  :Smile:  
Estao aqui Joao e Ricardo  :SbSourire2:  {dialup beware !}

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Muitos parabens, esse reef está lindo, essas dimensões são muito interessantes.
Muitos parabens   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
Abraço

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

COm as actinicas  :Smile:

----------


## António Frazão

simplesmente qualquer coisa ESPECTACULAR...
o layout está sem duvida muito bem conseguido , penso que é super '' aberto'' e parece que o aquário é maior devido a parecer não ter fim...
os meus sinceros parabens!

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Realmente lindo.... uma fonte de inspiração.

----------


## Nuno Pereira

Roberto,
Elogios para quê....Está excelente.
Qual é a movimentação que tens dentro do aquário (quantos L/h)

Abraços
Nuno

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Roberto,
> Elogios para quê....Está excelente.
> Qual é a movimentação que tens dentro do aquário (quantos L/h)
> 
> Abraços
> Nuno


Por volta de 9800 ltrs por hora, mas foi necessario deflectir a movimentacao porque estava efectando as Euphyllias negativamente. 

Obrigado pelos comentarios   :Smile:

----------


## Raquel Almeida

Olá Roberto:

Que aqua maravilhoso!!!

Estou a pensar montar um com as seguintes dimensões 70*60*70, queria perguntar se 250w Hqi não te trouxe problemas com a temperatura no Verão?
 As bombas que tens são wave-marea da seio? Estás contente com elas?? Não tiveste problemas com a aragonite a levantar?

Abraço

Raquel Almeida

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Muito obrigado Raquel  :SbSourire21:  




> 250w Hqi não te trouxe problemas com a temperatura no Verão?


Sim tenho tido muitos problemas com a temp. alguns dias meu aqua chegou acima de 30*C no verao, mas eu uso tampa, se usares calha e possivel que nao seja grande problema. Se usas AC em casa e tens ventoinhas problema resolvido.




> As bombas que tens são wave-marea da seio? Estás contente com elas??


Sim gosto muito do movimento de Seios mas teem que ser limpas mensalmente em vinagre por causa de depositos de cal/mag, senao a "impellar" {traduzir??  :JmdALEnvers:  } vai parar e ate mesmo pode partir como ja aconteceu com uma das minhas.




> Não tiveste problemas com a aragonite a levantar?


Nao porque quando adicionei os Seios o substrato ja estava bem colonizado com bacteria. Vais usar "Live Sand" para colonizar o substrato ? Se sim em poucas semanas esse problema fica resolvido.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Gostaria de actualizar o meu aqua. Depois de varias tentativas que falharem miseravelmente de acasalar minha Percula finalmente achei um juvenil e se acasalarem com sucesso, mas em duas semanas os dois morrerem de uma severa infecao de Brooklynellosis :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:  
Eu contatei um lojista que conheco bem e ele me encotrou um casal de Perculas que estao agora em quarentena sendo pre-tratados com cobre e UV.

Tambem depois do episodio de minha Stichodactyla Haddoni devorar meu Xanthichthys auromarginatus decidiu comprar um segundo. 

E infelizmente minhas Tridacnas estao passando por uma condicao conhecida por "Pinched Mantle" que e uma infecao de protozoário que impede a Tridacna de se extender completamente, infelizmente nao existe cura ainda. Banhos de agua doce e metronidazole tem sido usado com pouco sucesso :Admirado:  

Um novo Acro frag



E meu Xanthichthys

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas, Roberto...

Bem, realmente os Lusos, onde quer que estejam, brilham! Mesmo do outro lado do Atlântico! Esse cubo está, espectacular... a opção das Seio pelos visto pareceu acertada (Impeller=hélice propulsora LOL )! Parabéns pelo aqua conseguido! 

Tenho seguido este projecto e tem evoluido muito bem! Seja como for agradeço tb as ajudas, de vez em quando prestadas!!  :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Viva Roberto 
Parabens pelo Aquário.
Também adoro Xanthichthys auromarginatus ( e claro o mento , mas esse é quase impossível de arranjar ) e tenho uma fêmea ( mais feiota) mas em breve vou arrajar-lhe um namorado.



> mas em duas semanas os dois morrerem de uma severa infecao de Brooklynellosis  
> Eu contatei um lojista que conheco bem e ele me encotrou um casal de Perculas que estao agora em quarentena sendo pre-tratados com cobre e UV.


Mas Roberto, o cobre não trata nem previne a Brookynella ! O unico tratamento eficaz são os banhos de água doce ou melhor a formalina.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Muito obrigado Rui e Jose.
O mento e um peixe de sonhos...mas $$$$$ muito caro  :JmdEffraye:  




> o cobre não trata nem previne a Brookynella


Sim eu sei Rui, a pre-tratacao com cobre e UV e mais para nao introduzir Crypto ou Amyloodinium no meu aqua.

Parece que esta infecção e comum em Amphiprions durante seu periodo juvenil. Este lojista mencionou que numa infecção de Brookynella um banho de Formalin nao basta, tera que ser tratado com Formalin por duas semanas, sera que e verdade ? Nunca tratei esta doenca.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Esta infecção é comum em pallhaços sujeitos a Strss nomeadamente apos periodos longos de transporte. 
3 banhos de formalina no estadio inicial é geralmente suficiente. O tratamento nos estgios mais avançados não resulta.
Quanto custa aí um X. mento?
Nunca consegui ver um em lista nenhuma.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Quanto custa aí um X. mento?
> Nunca consegui ver um em lista nenhuma.
> Cump.
> Rui


Um par costuma custar entre $$$400-600 dollares.

http://www.marinecenter.com/fish/tri...chtriggerpair/

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Mas é frequente encontrá-los à venda ?
Eles são apanhados onde? Hawaii?
Quando cá vieres cravo-te para me trazeres um par :SbSourire2:  .
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Eu nao tenho a certeza Rui mas sei que vem de aguas profundas e preferem a temperatura um pouco mais baixo do que mantemos no recife, mas nao tenho duvida que se pode ajustar.




> Quando cá vieres cravo-te para me trazeres um par


Hahaha nao vai ser facil passar por customs...lol

Aqui tem alguma informacao sobre eles nao sei se ja leste.


http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/20...hcs3/index.php

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Mas é frequente encontrá-los à venda ?


Ele nao e tao frequente por isso o preco alto, mas alguns lojistas on-line ocasionalmente o tem em stock como o link que te dei.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Lol . esse é um dos meus links favoritos. Obrigado de qualquer forma.
Eu adoro o comportamento e a forma de nadar destes peixes.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Lol . esse é um dos meus links favoritos. Obrigado de qualquer forma.
> Eu adoro o comportamento e a forma de nadar destes peixes.
> Cump.
> Rui


Sim um par no teu aqua com todo aquele espaco seria espectacular !!! :Pracima:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Já viram o aquário do mês da ReefCentral ? Está lá um espectacular. E a viver (aparentemente bem) com Dunckerocampus...

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Obrigado pela ajuda quanto aos palhacos Rui, finalmente adicionei o par. Infelizmente a Femea nao deixa o macho dormir com ela na Anemona :Icon Cry:  . Ele tem que dormir no Sarcophyton. Ainda nao foi possivel tirar uma foto boa com os dois juntos.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Mais algumas adições  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Filipe Simões

Já lá vão uns mesitos, como está esta maravilha de aquario?

Por acaso não tens nenhumas fotos actuais?

e já agora, porque pedir não custa, fotos da sump e como montaste a coisa?

Uma questão, essa rocha que se vê nas fotos é toda a rocha que tens dentro do sistema, ou tens mais na sump?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> fotos da sump e como montaste a coisa?


Felipe a montagem e realmente muito simples aqui tenho alguns fotos de quando montei o aqua, embora algumas coisas tem sido mudadas podes ter uma ideia.





> Uma questão, essa rocha que se vê nas fotos é toda a rocha que tens dentro do sistema, ou tens mais na sump?



Quanto a RV sim tenho no meu sump por volta de 7 kg de RV e no aqua principal 32 kg. Agora no teu aqua tens DSB ? Sera que foi inoculado com areia viva ? A quanto tempo o teu aqua esta estabelecido ?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Umas fotos que tirei recentemente :Olá:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Foto frontal mais recente :SbSourire21:  

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Duarte Araujo

bom dia Roberto,

que peixe é esse encostado ao vidro do lado esquerdo? 
não consigo perceber bem mas parece ter excelente côr   :SbOk:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

lindooooo
ainda o tens?  nunca bicou nenhum coral? é que fui pesquisar sobre ele e em algumas paginas aparece reef safe e noutras não...

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> bom dia Roberto,
> 
> que peixe é esse encostado ao vidro do lado esquerdo? 
> não consigo perceber bem mas parece ter excelente côr


E um Cirrhilabrus rubrimarginatus.





> ainda o tens? nunca bicou nenhum coral?


O Xanthichthys auromarginatus nunca tocou em nenhum invertebrado, mas  nao havia camarao no meu aqua. Eu eventualmente o removi porque estava a ficar muito grande e nao permitia nenhuma introducao de peixe mais pequeno.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Uma foto actualizada do meu aqua  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Filipe Simões

Que maravilha mestre, esses corais crescem que eh uma beleza.

Tem tudo umas cores tao bonitas, como consegues, conta-nos o teu segredo...


abraco!

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Obrigado amigo Felipe !
Segredo nao tenho nenhum, simplesmente tento manter o aqua quimicamente equilibrado evitando dosear productos desnecessarios e mantendo os niveis de nitrato/fosfato mais baixo possivel e uso herbivoros para manter algas ao minimo. Eu nao uso reactor de calcio, ozone, nem macro algas num refugio. Apenas uso DSB, RV variada, Escumador e bom movimento  :Olá:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas Roberto
podes-me dizer como é que conseguiste agarrar essas montiporas ao vidro ?
eu já tentei fazer o mesmo mas nao consegui, pois todos os materiais que conheço que possa colar corais nao se aguentam colados ao vidro e caiem com o peso dos corais.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Eu uso Epoxy e coloco frags de SPS que sao leves e facil de colar.

----------


## Rui Bessa

Olá Roberto,
Parabéns! Noto q as tuas ricordeas multiplicaram-se.
Bonito reef!
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Obrigado Rui, sim se multiplicarem e ja troquei algumas.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Roberto
  Parabens o teu aqua esta espetacular.
  A rv que tens é só a que esta à vista ou tens mais na sump?

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Viva,

Simplicidade, extremo bom gosto e óptima saúde! Excelente aquário.
Gosto de tudo desde a selecção dos corais até ao seu posicionamento, está muito bem elaborado. Se fosse meu só mudaria a euphyllia do canto superior esquerdo para um pouco mais abaixo, de resto está perfeito. 


Só tens mesmo essa rocha viva?

Abraço,

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Obrigado pelas palavras bondosas.
Eu tenho por volta de 5-6 kg e mini-DSB no sump. Eu uso relativamento pouca RV porque ela impede muito o bom movimento na minha humilde opiniao.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Mais algumas fotos  :SbSourire2:

----------


## João Castelo

Roberto,

Está espectacular. Diferente do habitual, aparentemente simples mas extremamente bem elaborado.Bonitas cores , bonitos corais, tudo muito bom.

Um grande abraço e vai mostrando o que se passa por aí.

JC

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Foto frontal mais recente


Boas Roberto...

O teu aquário apresenta-se muito maduro e com muito muito bom gosto! Parabéns, está muito bem conseguido e com uma cores  :SbLangue23:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :Palmas:  !

Um abraço! :SbOk:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Obrigado João e José !
So mais umas fotos  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

E finalmente  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Rui Bessa

Olá :Olá:  
Eu continuo a dizer... Mas q lindas ricordeas! :Pracima:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Olá 
> Eu continuo a dizer... Mas q lindas ricordeas! 
> Cumps,
> Rui Bessa


Todas as cor-de-laranja vierem de uma so !

----------


## Cesar Pinto

boas Roberto
alguma tecnica em espeçial para a propagaçao das ricordeas?
ou é apenas esperar que elas o façam, sem haver nada que o " obrigue "
e já agora sabes-me dizer qual a menhor maneira para as conseguir soltar da pedra sem as rasgar?
pergunto isto porque tenho uma pedra cheia delas e nao se soltam e estao a encaracolar-se todas por serem tantas em tao pouco espaço ( 30un numa pedra de 1kg )

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> alguma tecnica em espeçial para a propagaçao das ricordeas?


Eu as alimento directamente. Esta foi a original:






> e já agora sabes-me dizer qual a menhor maneira para as conseguir soltar da pedra sem as rasgar?


Tem que ser cortadas. As que troquei por credito numa loja foi porque coloquei uma pequena pedra ao lado e simplesmente crescerem para la.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Alguém sabe como está este projecto?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

O aquario ainda existe  :SbSourire2:  
Infelizmente passou por um periodo de negligencia depois do nascimento do meu filho e perdi alguns corais mas esta agora recuperando. Aqui coloco foto mais recente.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Awesome Roberto!!! Sempre gostei do teu aqua. :SbOk3:  

Eu nem noto que houve aí um período de menor atencão, dou pela falta da millepora??? verde que estava ao centro, mas até porque se nota crescimentos engraçados desde as últimas fotos para esta. :Palmas: 

Como estás a manter a alk/Ca/Mg?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Obrigado Ricardo :Olá:  




> dou pela falta da millepora???


Sim perdi minha bela A millepora, tenuis, Scripps Acropora e minha Fungia e mais alguns.




> Como estás a manter a alk/Ca/Mg?


calcio-480
alcalinidade-9
magnesio-1300

Durante um periodo meu magnesio desceu para 900 e tive grande quantidade de precipitacao, parou-me bombas e PVC e Loc-line ficou cheio de depositos de calcio. Tambem a densidade subiu para 1.030, as coisas estavam bem mal por um tempo e pensei em sair do hobby. :Icon Cry:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Uma foto de uma M. capricornis que removi pedra e tudo, estava-me a roubar luz para outros corais no substrato...lol

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Mais algumas fotos, infelizmente nao a melhor qualidade.

----------


## Rafael Lessa

qual o nome coral do segundo post, na terceira foto?
Acho que é parecido com um coral que tenho por aqui, mas não sei o nome!

E sei aqua tá muuuuuuuuuuuito lindo! Espero um dia chegar perto!

Abraço

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Obrigado Rafael.




> qual o nome coral do segundo post, na terceira foto?


Estas a referir a este ? Se for e Florida ricordea.



Ou este ?

Acanthastrea lordhowensis

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Olá, Roberto.

O teu aquário está espectacular. Evoluiu muito bem, os corais estão saudáveis e com belas cores. Parabéns! :Pracima:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Obrigado José :Olá:  

Mais umas fotos :Coradoeolhos:  







E o "frag" culpado de tudo  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Parabéns pelo filhote Roberto  :Smile: 

O aquário está excelente. Esse rocha com as R. florida é fora série, nasceu tudo a partir de um só indíviduo?

abraço

----------


## António Vitor

Parabéns pelo bébé...tudo de melhor!

A minha é terrivel, e mete a mão em tudo, é largar comida tipo meio frasco para dentro da sump.
chegou a despejar um frasco com o avô a deixar num plantado..."os peixes querem papa"...
não morreu nada, porque é um plantado e aquilo é tipo esponja. tiveram apenas um maior crescimento...
 :Big Grin: 

os frags tão todos um espéctaculo, Parabéns!

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Obrigado Ricardo  :Olá:  



> nasceu tudo a partir de um só indíviduo?


Sim, esta e a mae

----------


## António Vitor

aqui não aparece...

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Parabéns pelo bébé...tudo de melhor!
> 
> A minha é terrivel, e mete a mão em tudo, é largar comida tipo meio frasco para dentro da sump.
> chegou a despejar um frasco com o avô a deixar num plantado..."os peixes querem papa"...
> não morreu nada, porque é um plantado e aquilo é tipo esponja. tiveram apenas um maior crescimento...
> 
> 
> os frags tão todos um espéctaculo, Parabéns!


O meu e igual ja anda a um mes e esta sempre com as maos no sump... :yb624:  

Obigado pelas palavras Vitor :SbBiere5:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> aqui não aparece...


E agora:

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Roberto,

Os corais aparentam excelente saúde. Apesar de não gostar de ver acroporas no areão devo dizer que o teu aquário está muito bonito, um pouco mais de rocha e aquascape e ficava excelente.

Tenho algumas perguntas:

-Como tens mantido os niveis de cálcio e Kh?Tens reactor de calcio?

-Nas primeiras fotos da montagem noto que as euphyllias estão ligeiramente pálidas. Tens noção do que causou essa palidez, ou do que alteraste para que a côr voltasse a ser intensa? pergunto isto porque a minha parancora já teve uma cor mais intensa do que agora.

Cumprimentos
Nuno Silva

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Tank you sir  :Olá:  




> -Como tens mantido os niveis de cálcio e Kh?Tens reactor de calcio?


Nao use nenhum reactor uso kalkwasser e faço meu proprio suplemento de calcio/alcalinidade/magnesio.




> Nas primeiras fotos da montagem noto que as euphyllias estão ligeiramente pálidas.


Isto aconteceu quando a intensidade de luz aumentou e e natural os corais ficarem mais pálidos para refletir luz em caso extremo pode levar a eles embranquecer. Normalmente quando se habituem a luz mais intensa a cor volta.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Roberto 
Desde ja parabens pelo aquario esta fantastico, atao essa rocha com as ricordeas....
Como "colas-te" a montipora ao vidro? Epoxi?

Parabens pelo o menino tambem, o meu so tem 7 meses mas ja me vou preparando, mas antes que aconteça quero ver se arranjo maneira de manter as portas do movel fechadas, a ver vamos se é assim tao facil!!!!

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Obrigado Anthony e tambem parabens !




> Como "colas-te" a montipora ao vidro? Epoxi?


Sim usei epoxy enquanto a Montipora ainda era frag.

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Nao use nenhum reactor uso kalkwasser e faço meu proprio suplemento de calcio/alcalinidade/magnesio.


Olá Roberto,

Será que podes descrever como fazes o suplemento e em que proporções. Baseias-te em testes periódicos para saber os consumos?

Cumps,
Miguel

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Olá Roberto,
> 
> Será que podes descrever como fazes o suplemento e em que proporções. Baseias-te em testes periódicos para saber os consumos?
> 
> Cumps,
> Miguel


 :Olá: Olá Miguel,

Podes ler sobre o assunto nos seguintes artigos do Randy Holmes-Farley:
An Improved Do-it-Yourself Two-Part Calcium and Alkalinity Supplement System

Do-it-Yourself Magnesium Supplement

Confesso que nunca os li, mas são muito referenciados no ReefCentral e penso que não deve fugir muito ao método de Hans Werner Balling. Basicamente é usado Cloreto de Cálcio (CaCl2)  para elevar o Ca, Bicarbonato de sódio (NaHCO3) para elevar o KH, e Cloreto de Magnésio (MgCl2) + Sulfato de Magnésio (MgSO4) para elevar o Magnésio. :SbOk2: 

Sim é necessário saber os consumos, fazendo testes minimamente fiáveis com alguma/muita frequência. :SbOk3:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Miguel sigo as instrucoes de Randy Holmes-Farley aqui:

http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2006-02/rhf/index.php




> Baseias-te em testes periódicos para saber os consumos?


Sim embora ja estou habituado tente fazer testes cada duas a tres semanas para verificar que os niveis estao correctos.

----------


## Miguel Correia

Viva,

Obrigado Ricardo e Roberto. :SbOk2:  

Cumps,
Miguel

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> que não deve fugir muito ao método de Heinz Balling.


Nao conhece muito sobre balling mas se nao estou em erro nao se usa kalkwasser e todos os elementos incluindo traço sao adicionados atraves de bomba peristáltica.

No meu caso adiciono apenas tres partes e faço tudo manualmente e so quando necessario. 

Miguel aqui donde vivo cai muita neve e usamos Cloreto de Cálcio/Cloreto de Magnésio para derreter o gelo, e estes productos sao baratissimos. Para 23 kg so pago por volta de 12 Euros, bicarbonato de sódio ainda e mais barato, entretanto nao sei se isto e uma opcao para ti.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Roberto, :Olá:  



> Nao conhece muito sobre balling mas se nao estou em erro nao se usa kalkwasser e todos os elementos incluindo traço sao adicionados atraves de bomba peristáltica.
> 
> No meu caso adiciono apenas tres partes e faço tudo manualmente e so quando necessario.


Não usa Kalkwasser porque o Balling dispensa o seu uso, assim como o uso de reactor de Cálcio. Salvo erro (corrigam-me se estou enganado) o uso de trace elements já é uma adaptação ao Balling original, assim como o uso de um 4º sal, o sal livre em NaCl. Chamam-lhe o Balling-light.
O uso de bombas doseadoras não é obrigatória apesar de recomendado como é óbvio. Pode ser usado como usas.




> Miguel aqui donde vivo cai muita neve e usamos Cloreto de Cálcio/Cloreto de Magnésio para derreter o gelo, e estes productos sao baratissimos. Para 23 kg so pago por volta de 12 Euros, bicarbonato de sódio ainda e mais barato, entretanto nao sei se isto e uma opcao para ti.


 :EEK!:   :SbRiche:  Também quero Roberto!!!  :SbRiche:   :EEK!:  
Aqui é cerca de 6x mais caro. :JmdALEnvers:  Mas mesmo assim, Balling ftw! :SbSourire:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Olá Roberto, 
> 
> Não usa Kalkwasser porque o Balling dispensa o seu uso, assim como o uso de reactor de Cálcio. Salvo erro (corrigam-me se estou enganado) o uso de trace elements já é uma adaptação ao Balling original, assim como o uso de um 4º sal, o sal livre em NaCl. Chamam-lhe o Balling-light.
> O uso de bombas doseadoras não é obrigatória apesar de recomendado como é óbvio. Pode ser usado como usas.


Obrigado pela explicacao  :SbOk3:  
Eu sei que Heinz tem tentado no RS divulgar o metodo de Balling mas nao tenho lido todos os detalhes.






> Também quero Roberto!!!   
> Aqui é cerca de 6x mais caro. Mas mesmo assim, Balling ftw!


Sim eu suspeitava que este nao seria o caso ai em Portugal...lol

----------


## Rafael Lessa

São estes os corais!



São zoanthus?

abraço!

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Sim Rafael sao Zoanthids. :Olá:

----------


## paulinho_lisboa

Ai Roberto tudo bem amigo

Vc esta de parabens pelo seu reef muito bonito mesmo

Paulo Lisboa
São Paulo / Brasil

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Obrigado Paulinho  :Olá:  

Agora tenho um dilema, sera que devo aguardar Cloreto de Cálcio para o aqua ou para derreter o gelo...lol   :yb665:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues d Sousa

:SbOk:  Boas Roberto, 

 tudo bem , esse teu aquario esta um espectáculo  :yb677: , continua com bom trabalho. :tutasla:   :SbOk:   :Olá:  

Abraço da Bermuda.
RicardoJRS

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

:Olá:  Obrigado Ricardo.

Nao gostarias um pouco desta neve ai para a Bermuda ??? :yb624:

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Roberto,

Que cenário fantástico!!!
Quem este ano estava com esperanças de ter um cenário parecido ao acordar mas não foi desta, para o ano talvez.

Coloca mais fotos do aquário :Pracima:  

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Que cenário fantástico!!!


O problema e ter que limpar, as minhas costas estao me matando  :yb624:  

Eu aumentei o alimento ao aqua por causa duma nova adiçao, um Ctenochaetus strigosus. O meu escumador aceitou o desafio  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

É de facto um cenario espectacular algo que nao me importava ver ao acordar, mas como dizes as costas e que sofrem!!! Estamos a falar de -quantos graus?

Fogo esses escumador trabalhou bem!!! Qual é?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Estamos a falar de -quantos graus?


A que caiu na sexta a temp. era -12 C a que caiu ontem a noite -3 C.




> Fogo esses escumador trabalhou bem!!! Qual é?


Aqua Medic Turboflotor multi.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues d Sousa

:SbOk:   Boas Roberto.

 :EEK!:  BRRRRRRR -12 e -3, isso é giro de ver mas acho que ja não dou para essas temperaturas, :yb665:   mesmo sendo da Serra da Estrela, eu agora so quero é ilha  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  , aqui hoje tiverâo 25cº. 


Abraço da Bermuda :SbOk:  
RicardoJRS

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Roberto

Como esta ai o tempo? inda ha gelo? :Coradoeolhos: 

Esse aquario como ta?
Novidades?
Novas FOtos??

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Ola ROberto

COmo tas?

E entao esse aquario?
COmo ta ele?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Roberto, então esse aquário como vai?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Alguém sabe alguma coisa deste aquário!?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Ola, o aquario ainda existe mas passou por uma drastica mudanca. Esta e uma foto antes de perder ou remover a maioria de SPS. A minha situacao e que o aquario nao tem recebido a atencao que devia infelizmente e estou em dilema se devo desmontar ou nao, vamos ver. :Icon Cry: 




Espero que todos estejem bem, grande abraço.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Decidi que era tempo para remover meu Sarcophyton  :Icon Cry: 
Ela estava a crescer fora da agua e bloqueando a luz para os poucos SPS que ainda tenho, nao tinha saco que pudesse aguentar...lol :SbSourire2:

----------

